# What are your first impressions of me?



## WonderousSplendour (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Guys & Girls! :laughing:

Well I've finally figured out how to put some photo's up here on Percy Cafe and was just wondering to myself ''It'd be really cool to see how other people percieve me from my photo's''

So all responses are welcome... thanks!

Oh I nearly forgot! I'm an *INFP*

*What are your first impressions of me?*

and last but not least.. *FOR THE GIRLS* (gulp):blushed: I've never really been that much of a hit with the ladies... _(except from my fiancee)_ 

How am I in the looks dept?... I guess Being an INFP I always see myself as the ugly duckling...

*Give me some style pointers etc..! *

p.s It was waay past my bedtime on thie photo below.lol (dont be too harsh plz.lol)

The other one below is me & my mum


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

You look like quite a fun person, but someone that can get into trouble from time to time.
You look pretty approachable all in al though ^^


----------



## socalmtb858 (Jul 5, 2010)

You look cool to hang out with. Pretty easy going. Can't give you style pointers, cuz I lack style myself. I'm glad you cleared up that it's your mom. I thought it was your fiancee at first. Lol.


----------



## magnus una (Sep 7, 2010)

you look nice, like a friendly person, and very dreamy (INFP lol) only tip really is you could do something with your hair, you could grow your hair into a new hair style but apart from that you look fine to really,


----------



## WonderousSplendour (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! :laughing:

It's really interesting to see how other people percieve you just from a photograph!

*Thanks Rayne* a cheeky trouble maker type first impression..ha interesting :laughing:

*Thanks Socalmtb858* haha! thanks man...

*Thanks Magnus una* :happy: its great to get a females first impression! I guess the hairs definately down to me being an INFP! I ask my hairdresser to cut it really short so I dont have to bother brushing it! 

...haha my fiancee laughs at me because when I'm getting ready to go somewhere all I do is kind of comb it with my fingers for like 2seconds and ''that'll do''.... haha must be my INFPness... one of the mundane, trivial aspects of life that I'm just not bothered about! 

I wouldnt even know where to begin on hairstyles! so if theres any hair stylists out there please feel free to give my pointers! lol

Thanks guys!

more first impressions welcome!


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

You look calm, laid-back, peaceful, loyal and you look like someone with who to have good and funny time. :happy:
I also thought that you're from Scotland and I was right. Magic happens. :laughing:
And you as a ugly duckling? I don't think so! At all! You look handsome!


----------



## WonderousSplendour (Jul 10, 2010)

*Awwwe... thanks Fira!* :blushed: .... Im sooo not used to getting compliments... 

lol.noooo waaay.... how could you guess I was from Scotland? :laughing:

haha Thanks Fira x


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

You're welcome 
I'm a little clairvoyant, you know. :laughing: But honestly... I don't know... I just....thought so...  or I guess I can blame by N...


----------



## WonderousSplendour (Jul 10, 2010)

Fira said:


> You're welcome
> I'm a little clairvoyant, you know. :laughing: But honestly... I don't know... I just....thought so...  or I guess I can blame by N...



Waaw... for real... thats spooky lol


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

strong, but fragile. 
From the photo.. hm, I'm better at analyzing words, but you look really laid-back.


----------



## WonderousSplendour (Jul 10, 2010)

Apollo Celestio said:


> strong, but fragile.
> From the photo.. hm, I'm better at analyzing words, but you look really laid-back.


hmm.. Interesting... Thanks apollo!


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting more in the sense of confusion rather than intrigue I bet.


----------



## WonderousSplendour (Jul 10, 2010)

Apollo Celestio said:


> strong, but fragile.
> From the photo.. hm, I'm better at analyzing words, but you look really laid-back.


_Interesting more in the sense of confusion rather than intrigue I bet. _

No, I think I know what you mean.... but aren't all of our fellow INFP's the same... *Strong but fragile*


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

You look like you have a kind heart, but keep a very smiley facade to keep yourself from getting hurt. You look very friendly and genuinely nice though.
You have beautiful eyes. And I think you're good looking.
: )


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

I am going to say you look very passive and are a friendly person. I think you like a person who stays true to his friends.


----------



## WonderousSplendour (Jul 10, 2010)

Oleas said:


> You look like you have a kind heart, but keep a very smiley facade to keep yourself from getting hurt. You look very friendly and genuinely nice though.
> You have beautiful eyes. And I think you're good looking.
> : )


Why... Thank you Oleas :happy: you've brought a smile to my face and made my day

You're right though.. I am friendly and genuinely nice x

Thanks Jojo also...


----------

